# Luther No. 86 Grinder



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

I picked up a Luther No. 86 hand grinder while I was out and about today. I gave $20 for another "project" piece.










I am hoping some other LJ might have one like this so I can see what the crank looks like. It has the arm, but no crank on it. I'd like to turn something that looks like the original. I'm also interested in the original paint scheme. Finally, if anyone can help with dating this piece, I'd appreciate that as well. I know-lots of questions and begging.

It is hard to turn, but not frozen. It will take some disassembly, cleaning and reassembly. Hopefully, there are no broken gears in the gearbox.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Nice.
Do you expect power outages?


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

@Bert-Thanks. I just like these hand grinders. I was short one addiction so I added hand grinders to hand planes and hand saws. I guess I have a "thing" with hands.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Don, understand the addiction, i have three now!


----------



## Boatman53 (May 21, 2012)

Nice Don. Can't help you on the handle shape though. I love my hand grinder, use it all the time, never burn the steel.
Jim


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Here is an 86 with a different arm but I believe all the handles were the same.

http://vintagemachinery.org/photoindex/detail.aspx?id=12709

The 1920 catalog doesn't have a model 86 so sometime before that.

Luther grinders are supposed to be very good but I've never used one. I have a Goodell Pratt and a Prairie grinder, both are excellent tools.


----------



## DocBailey (Dec 9, 2011)

have a look here:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Cast-Iron-Stone-Luther-86-Grinder-Knife-Sharpening-Shop-Tool-Antique-NR-/151065641994?nma=true&si=AdS6NSXfbZo77JK43zzGDXE4%252BT8%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

scroll down for images


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I don't know what's going on with hand grinders on ebay but last year at this time there were hardly any and this year there are a ton of them but the sellers want 3 or 4 times what they usually sell for.


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

@RickM-I've seen that picture run across my computer screen before. It's close to what I have. Mine has "Luther No. 86 Milwaukee USA" cast into the front. The one on VM has "Luther No. 86 Grinder" on it. I had found an old Luther catalog online and didn't see the No. 86 model either. Thanks for the info on dating this unit.

@DocBailey-I ran across this one as well. Again, it's similar but different. Looks like the seller was asking $119 but I wonder how much the auction closed at.

I think I'll just turn a handle like these units' handles and move on. Looks like a basic black paint scheme too.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Don, the crank arm on yours is similar to the No. 17 in the 1920 catalog.


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks, Rick. I'll check it out. The ebay pics of other Luthers show the crank handle to be pretty simple. Shouldn't be too hard to turn (famous last words).


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

There was some discussion awhile back about attaching a bungee and pedal to the crank arm but I never did try it.


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

@RickM-In this 1920 Luther catalog, there is the foot-operated accessory for Luther hand grinders on page 19. Looks pretty simple.


----------

